# House for rent in Leadville



## mitgreer (Oct 22, 2003)

House for rent in Leadville. Main level 3 bdr, 1 bath, garage, nice fenced yard. Share with person in finished basement with separate entrance. 800/mo plus utilities. Dogs nego. Call Tim @ 719-486-1522 leave message.


----------

